# Connemara Gwennic de Goariva



## maxie (15 June 2011)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has any experience of full or half-bred Connemaras by Gwennic de Goariva? 
Going to see one tomorrow and would like to find out more about the line. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mojito (17 June 2011)

Hi there, my mare had a foal by him this year born on the 7th May pics attached, she is a gorgeous filly very straight and correct I'm very happy with her so far! I saw the stallion himself when I brought her down and he is lovely in the flesh also. These pics are from her first week I havent seen her for a couple of weeks now as they are off at stud. I hope she will be a jumping pony, she is not a full connemara the mare is half arab. What age is the youngster you're going to see?


----------



## millhouse (17 June 2011)

What a beautiful foal and mare.


----------



## JanetGeorge (23 February 2012)

Tim Carey - you have some nice stallions - but you are heading for a new record in the time taken for a stallion owner to get BANNED from HHO for blatant advertising!


----------



## Centaurus (23 February 2012)

Oh dear...


----------



## Alec Swan (23 February 2012)

JanetGeorge said:



			Tim Carey - you have some nice stallions - but you are heading for a new record in the time taken for a stallion owner to get BANNED from HHO for blatant advertising!
		
Click to expand...

So,  it seems that TC hasn't read the T's & C's,  and when The FC wakes up,  he's going to go ballistic!! 

Tim C,  I'd be somewhere else,  if I were you,  Peru should be far enough away!! 

Good luck!! 

Alec.


----------



## amy_b (23 February 2012)

shame the link takes you to a random profile...?!!


----------

